# Fischgewürz zum Grillen



## Clown (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand Tipps geben um einen Fisch richtig lecker zu würzen und anschließend Grillen....

Danke schonmal

Gruß
Clown


----------



## Tradnats (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischgewürz zum Grillen*

also ich leg die fische vorher  immer für 1-2 stunden in salzwasser ein wo auch noch kräuter mit drinne sind
nachdem cih die fische wieder rausgenommen haben und aufn grill tun will streiche ich den fisch immer mit einem kleinen gewürz cocktail ein sprich 
ne gepresste zitrone und in dem zitronen saft mische ich noch ein paar gewürze (ein wenig salz, pfeffer, bazilikum und ordentlich paprika pulver scharf) das reibe ich dann ganz leicht überall ins innere des fisches

ich find das schmeckt einfach nur geil


----------



## Franky (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischgewürz zum Grillen*

Wichtig ist, dass DU den Fisch ordentlich marinierst, damit er auf dem Grill nicht austrocknet. Egal, on Du ihn direkt auf dem Rost grillst oder in Korb/Fischzange als Filet, es sollte immer ein wenig Öl (z.B. Sesamöl - verträgt die Hitze sehr gut) zum Bepinseln daneben stehen. Rost bzw. Fischzange vorher gut ölen!
Ich habe ein Rezept für eine recht aufwändige Marinade, die ich gerne mal ausprobieren möchte. Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu...

- 6 grob gehackte Knobizehen (am besten junger Knoblauch!)
- 1 EL geschälten und geriebenen frischen Ingwer
- 2 EL Korianderblätter (gehackt, gerebelt)
- 3 EL Rohrzucker
- 1 TL Meersalz
- 1 TL schwarzer Peffer (Mühle, nicht zu fein)
- 60 ml Sojasauce (wer mag kann auch asiatische Fischsauce nehmen)
- 3 EL dunkles Sesamöl
- 3 EL Sherry (Sandemann, den blauen!)

Das reicht für ca. 4 Filets je 200 g

Alles im Mörser, Küchenmaschine oder Zauberstab zusammenmischen, den Fisch 30 - 60 Minuten im Kühlschrank marinieren (mehrfach übergießen). Filets brauchen nicht lange - max. 6 Minuten pro Seite bei voller Hitze...


----------



## Clown (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischgewürz zum Grillen*

Cool. Dankeschön...

Gruß und Petri Heil
Clown


----------

